# INTERNATIONAL SHOW ST. HELENS, OR - NW WORKING DOG SHOW



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Well it was well worth the drive  :woof: Melody and Kratos both received their certificates for their Puppy CHs as well as Melody took her breed one show and took group in that same show! Kratos took Breed all weekened  and took group one show and then proceded to take Reserve Best in Show Puppy  :clap: So incrediably proud of him  So here are the pictures from the show  My friend at Deity Kennels took the pictures for me she took alot of good head shots of the pups as well  All in All it was a very good weekend very hot though I'm not used to those temperatures living in Canada is much more cooler but more comfortable 
Mr. Kratos 

























Kratos wouldn't pull forward for me so he looks high reared  silly boy!








Moving a little too fast but still looking good
































And all his bling bling 

















Miss Melody









































Melody and her lil Bling bling lol :roll:

















Thanks for looking :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH they are looking great, Kratos is growing up so beautifully he looks so adult! I love them!!! Congrats on your wins!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*What gorgeous babies! Congrats on your wins... My favorite pic is the one of Kratos (super BA name BTW-love it!)with the big ribbon. It needs to be framed!
*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woof: Good job all of you  Super nice pics and a BIG congrats to you guys.  OMG I can't believe how much they've both grown, they grew into amazing dogs. I still remember Miss Melody with her long dane ears. Dang time flies huh. Thank's so much for sharing with us


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would love to go to an international show but I always seem to have other things to do! Congrats on your wins that is awesome!

Just a question did you get those crops done in Canada?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Yes time really flies!! 
Yes Lisa I did they aren't so good with doing it up here, most will not do it and when you find one who will your taking a chance that they may not turn out and sadly neither turned out how I wanted  But better then Mel's Dane crop for sure. 
And yes Pitbullmomma it is getting framed  He competed next to some really nice puppies so proud of him 
and Lisa this show was a big Sch and protection dog expo as well got to see lots of that and am excited to get Barca into schutzhund possibly as well


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics. Congrats on the wins!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You really do own some show winning dogs. I like the weight you keep them at. You guys are on a roll, keep it up!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks guys
Melody is actually a lil over weight but thats what the standard is for amstaffs in AKC/CKC  its kinda sad but can't do anything about it if you want to point a friend of mine has hers in condition and he looks great but they will not place him  I don't keep melody so heavy its hard on her and when we're out of show season she'll be nice and healthy again


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!!! And Huge congrats on all of your wins!!

i really need to get a seperate savings built up so i can at least come see some of the shows here in the northwest!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Definetly Meg!! I'm going to the states next summer maybe we can meet up at a show in that area


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Definetly Meg!! I'm going to the states next summer maybe we can meet up at a show in that area


would be Awesome! i just need a heads up. probably wont bring the dogs but i would sure love seeing your dogs and all the others!
and if you ever head to southern oregon be sure to let me know cause i can always hook you up with a place to stay and free food


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome thanks Meg  I want to head down there just the driving can be hard on the dogs so I try not to do too much but if i'm down that way I'll definetly hit yah up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I am happy you are getting his ears cropped here! lol they did not take out the base of the ear on your dogs and that is why the base of the bell sticks out.
The same vet that my other dogs are doing the puppies, see how clean the base of the ear looks? That is because they take out a portion of the base for proper show crops
Typhoon









Crush









Fury









We just need to know how long you want the crop! Also I think Barca may do very well in Sch becuase he has great drive. I was playing with the flirt pole yesterday and man is he drivey!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol awesome to hear I want to do a show crop on him about 1 1/2 - 2 INs sorry haven't had a chance to email you back I'm just on my phone now we're out quading this weekend  So I will email you on Monday  The dogs love camping btw hoping to get some pictures


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! Love the bling pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice pix and thanks for sharing! Your babies are looking and doing awesome! Can't wait to see Barca out there too! I'm so excited and happy for you!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats awesome the look good and I bet you guys had a great time congrats.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much guys


----------

